# Poodle Pedigree Database Poll



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi I do not use this data base on a regular basis. I did not like the fact that you could enter your own health and pedigree information...and hence we now have this new problem you speak of. Now it seems as though the unethical have found another way to dupe others that their breeding stock is clear of certain health issues. I am so weary of people stretching or fabricating truths. Now poodle breeders must undertake another expense of listing their health testing results on OFA just to prove they are valid.

That is just terrible to read.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I looked at the pedigrees and the databases before I bought from my breeder. She had links on her website, and also e-mailed me links and detailed information so I could go over it with people I know who know dogs, and my vet. 

I believe there was little history of thyroid disease, but I'd find it unethical for anyone to state any more than "There is no history that we know of". Just because some bizarre or common disease is not documented in my human family history does not mean I could never, ever come down with it... I would not certify my human children free of anything. Just because I happen NOT to be a tay-sachs carrier, does not mean that my children could not be - and the only way to know that is through genetic testing or their breeding with another carrier and producing a baby with that tragic condition. 

I chose not to pursue relationships with breeders who made any claims that seemed to me to be "Written in stone guarantees". It's all well and good, and fair, to say you have no history in your line, that you know of, or that there is history 5-8 generations back and you have not seen it appear in the x number of generations of breeding you have done, but it seems incredulous to me that anyone could feel they could claim any sort of absolute health based on parentage. Plenty of healthy, genetically normal humans and animals have abnormal babies. I think you'd have to be an incredible egomaniac to claim otherwise. 

my 2 cents, as an owner, not a breeder.

and no, I did not notice the new site, and this thread almost reeks of the beginnings of yet another witch hunt in our community. just sayin'. 

sarah


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I do look at the site, but if I am curious I always go to the OFA to see what's listed there. If someone doesn't have listings there, I would ask for the test results myself because some people don't bother to put test results on ofa (I have no idea why). I know there are well known poodles that don't have full testing on ofa, but it is hard to believe they aren't fully tested - or maybe they aren't and no one cares? 

No, I would never say thyroid was clear by parentage. 

A couple of the others I would even if ofa only takes it if the parents were actually tested. For example, three of Bonnie's Grandparents tested clear for von Willebrands. The fourth Grandparent was clear because both her parents tested clear. By my calculation, there is no way Bonnie could have von Willebrands since all the holes are plugged with negatives, so I won't test her for that. vonWillebrands won't be listed on Bonnie since they only take it if the immediate parents are tested (that one seems silly to me), but people can search back for the others if they want to. 

By the way, I need to change a listing on Bonnie on ofa. I submitted that she was UKC GrCh, but they put only GrCh! I did not notice that. To me, that is very misleading because UKC is not AKC. 

...off to find out how to fix that...


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes my dog is listed, no I dont think thyroid can be clear by parentage, no didnt see the new homepage. I do search pedigrees quite a bit from time to time. I see the OFAs that go thru OFA to get results tend to be listed like Hips and elbows.. Optigen and Cerf for example not so much since the breeders have copies and just whip them out. It is a pain when you are looking up possible mates and their bloodlines tho if it is not listed. I for one dont put Cerf up since it is only good for a year anyway and has to be redone and I can produce my papers. Optigen I would but it is a hassle if your dog is clear by parentage and you dont own the parents. Cant force someone else to list it.

I thought you couldnt list any health info that could not be verified on PPD?


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> I do search pedigrees quite a bit from time to time. I see the OFAs that go thru OFA to get results tend to be listed like Hips and elbows.. Optigen and Cerf for example not so much since the breeders have copies and just whip them out. It is a pain when you are looking up possible mates and their bloodlines tho if it is not listed. I for one dont put Cerf up since it is only good for a year anyway and has to be redone and I can produce my papers. Optigen I would but it is a hassle if your dog is clear by parentage and you dont own the parents. Cant force someone else to list it.
> 
> I thought you couldnt list any health info that could not be verified on PPD?


Thank you for your post Ladyscarletthawk and thank you to all who answered. 

I find myself getting bewildered/confused by all the places to look at pedigrees and health issues online. Poodle health registry, poodle health database, poodle club canada health registry, CERF and the OFA just to name a few. Do you think this could be because I did not *grow up with computers*? I was polling to see if this could be the case.

The poodle pedigree database does state "*entries clear by parentage are not allowed*" but it also states "*we do not review the information and we make absolutely no claims as to its accuracy*". I have often used this database to research a pedigree as I found it easier to use then the Standard Poodle Database but I guess this information may be incorrect. I should have done my homework before now. 50 lashes with a wet noodle for me!!!!

I have just lately learned that I could click on the change history and see who entered what. Out of the *9 dogs listed* under my kennel name Rayah, I *only entered 2* of them. I guess breeders should check the listings of their own dogs to make sure the listing information is correct.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I use Poodlepedigree quite regularly, though not as often as PHR. It worries me that others can fiddle with my dog's info on Poodlepedgiree, but it is some consolation that I can verify who did it. 

Thyroid clear by parentage? I didn't think anything could be clear by parentage unless it was a DNA test.

Edited to add: I have never put on Poodlepedigree that Quincy's thyroid was clear by parentage, but it was there. I removed it three times tonight and each time I went back it was there again. So there is clearly some kind of glitch in the system.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I will add dogs that I don't own to fill in the empty spots if I can by googling a dog's name. I have added my girl and all her kids and aunts uncles even tho I don't own them. I only add titles and color if I know for sure the accuracy. I wish I could add PRA clear by parentage but the parents aren't listed anywhere so I can't leave a number to confirm. Even tho I know for a fact the parents are clear.

Uh and the site operator would change my dog's name as well. Part of her name has an ' and the part of her name is to be capitalized as it is on her akc paperwork. She turned around and lower cases it which irritated me. So I changed it back lol. I like poodle pedigree's ease of entering data. PHR you send in the info and they input it.. More accurate but takes longer lol. Also not as much health info as I thought there would be.. At least in the mini side


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I hadn't noticed the new front page. thanks for pointing it out. My understanding that to be clear by parentage, you have to have both parents and the offspring have DNA on record.

I like the database, but also check on OFA to see if testing matches.

also on the spelling, sometimes the program's won't let us use capital letters in the middle of the name..messes with the data. 

Karen does a good job with it


----------

